# How Did You Find This Forum?



## Lee (Jan 4, 2015)

It's probably been said before but I am curious how everyone got to land here.

Some of you were probably recommended and others like me found the forum another way.

I did a google search for senior forums and here I am.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2015)

The Google Machine....


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2015)

Google.  I was looking for an interesting forum as my favorite one had just petered away, and VOILA!!! here it was!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Same as you three ..I was looking for a 'nice' forum for seniors away from those where there's a lot of argumentative posts ( I'm a member of those too but they have their place)..and I found this and was very welcomed by everyone. A nicer bunch of people on a forum I have yet to meet, so I'm very glad I am here..and long may it last!!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 4, 2015)

I was really surprised that my initial google searches turned up such a paltry assortment of links. I would have thought the "senior forum" would have yielded a plethora of exciting opportunities. After weeding out the international dating sites (with pictures) the results were disappointing except that I eventually ended up here.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 4, 2015)

Like others, a google search, I have other places I've been, found another more recent, but, they are constantly trying to push their other services on you so, I've stopped visiting that one and the other, I've been a member for a decade that forum isn't specifically geared to seniors, they just have a retirement section and I was looking for place where old people hang out and chat plus, I was tired of mostly just chatting with people my daughter's age and younger, though, not all that much different at times.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 4, 2015)

It was on recommendation - can't be nicer than that :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 4, 2015)

Was in a "Baby Boomer" forum, but way too many young folks (as in 20's/30's) were getting into the forum asking about "Baby Boomer" stuff..........so, left. I would have no reason to become a member of a 20's/30's yr old forum. 

Anyway, found this the same way I find a lot of things.......using "Search".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2015)

The link for Senior Forums was on the Health Forum (NatMedTalk) I've belonged to since 2009.


----------



## avrp (Jan 4, 2015)

Good ol' Google search on forums for seniors


----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2015)

Google here too. Was on a gun owners forum but not much senior things discussed. So, I searched senior forums and here we are.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 4, 2015)

A former member told me about it.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 4, 2015)

Same as most others, did a senior forum 'google' and this was the first one that came up.I like the fact that we are all from different English speaking countries on here.


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep, similar here. My search was over 50s forums. I had my own site that I set up but got no 'takers', not surprising as I tried to find the site using Google ... and didn't!!


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 4, 2015)

blindly stumbling through the tangled web...I tripped and fell into this mess .......of hopefully new friends


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2015)

Lee said:


> It's probably been said before but I am curious how everyone got to land here.
> 
> Some of you were probably recommended and others like me found the forum another way.
> 
> I did a google search for senior forums and here I am.




Ditto..But I use Bing search.


----------



## Lady (Jan 4, 2015)

I put Senior forum in Google and it came up with this forum,


----------



## darroll (Jan 4, 2015)

I also use Bing search.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

Searched for senior forum on Google and wound up here.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

google.  But I was googling something else entirely...  Brought up a thread here on that subject matter (dealing with adult children).


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2015)

Google sent me when I was lost and lonely.

Mike.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 4, 2015)

Google search also. I'll be 55 this year.

I left a vegetarian/vegan forum because it was getting on my nerves and I was looking for another forum. I searched for over 50  forums and found this place.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 4, 2015)

I also found this forum after googling, I was previously involved "chatting" to computer friends on a recipe site which closed the fourm without notice. I went looking for something I can just browse when I want to, or be involved in as much as I like without any trouble or any people who tend to take over an owership of the forums 
All on this site have been welcoming, and a great deal of knowledge if we need something answered. Can I say that's because of our age group and wisdom


----------



## Rainee (Jan 5, 2015)

I belonged to a forum in Australia and it closed down because the admin wanted to spend time with his family and enjoy 
his retirement so I was told about this one and also another one that lots of the members joined as well .. its called Silver Peers a nice forum as well but at the moment I haven`t been able to log into it like I can this one so this will do .. I also know some from here from another forum like Falcon and also Dame Warrigal, there might be others as well Phantom.. as well can`t remember the others here now as names might have changed , but this is a nice friendly forum and I am happy here when I feel ok to log in , have a few health issues which prevents me from coming on when ever I want to but its nice and I am happy when I can ..


----------



## Pam (Jan 5, 2015)

I got here via the same route as Rainee.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2015)

Good old google search - same as many here - enjoying it too.


----------



## Shirley45 (Jan 5, 2015)

I was on another forum which closed down earlier this week and this site was recommended to me by an Australian friend from the old site.  I'm on several other sites too so it's getting a bit much!!   Many of my on-line friends were displaced a couple of years ago when our favourite site closed and we've been  searching for a new "home" ever since.


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 7, 2015)

I did a Google search on forums for seniors and retirees.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2015)

I just googled senior forum. I've been on others. One went broke - Eons.

Was a member of another for a short time which was mainly UK members. Didn't like it much. One lady was outraged that I was allowed to vote on Scottish independence.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 7, 2015)

I googled Forums for Seniors.  This forum came up first on list.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Completely by accident/by chance.

Was searching something on the web and this forum popped-up and POOF, there I was!

Signed-up and haven't left since!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2020)

Google search


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> It's probably been said before but I am curious how everyone got to land here.
> 
> Some of you were probably recommended and others like me found the forum another way.
> 
> I did a google search for senior forums and here I am.


And yes I realize the date on this thread is from 2015. 

Back in Feb of 2020 I was just getting back online after having no internet for some time. Little did I know that Covid was coming and that I'd be roosting here a while. I left a couple times but I decided to come back. I have an ignore button and a new attitude. So I'll be staying.


----------



## Devi (Nov 8, 2020)

I was on (well, posting occasionally) at a large set of forums that had a Retirement forum. It occurred to me to go looking, and here i am. I may not say a lot, but I'm here!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was a member at the AARP website for 5 yrs,one of the other posters mentioned this forum
I ck'd this forum out liked what I saw,left AARP a couple months later,should of done it yrs ago


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2020)

Holly brought me here.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

Googled .... where do old people hang out?  ...


----------



## bowmore (Nov 8, 2020)

I was searching for someone who had created sock puppets on another forum some time ago when I came across this forum. @Kayelle found it some time later and suggested I contribute as a regular contributor. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> It's probably been said before but I am curious how everyone got to land here.
> 
> Some of you were probably recommended and others like me found the forum another way.
> 
> I did a google search for senior forums and here I am.


Same thing here. I’m almost 57 and wanted something age appropriate


----------



## gloria (Nov 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> It's probably been said before but I am curious how everyone got to land here.
> 
> Some of you were probably recommended and others like me found the forum another way.
> 
> I did a google search for senior forums and here I am.


me too


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2020)

Hangaround said:


> Same thing here. I’m almost 57 and wanted something age appropriate


Welcome Hangaround


----------



## MickaC (Nov 8, 2020)

@Hangaround Happy you found SF. IMO, this is the best SENIOR FORUM there is. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 8, 2020)

Internet search........i'm so happy here........great place.......great people.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Internet search........i'm so happy here........great place.......great people.


I couldn't have said it better, Micka!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 8, 2020)

Google search for free senior site forums.....


----------



## Jules (Nov 8, 2020)

Google search.  This was not the year for hanging around travel sites.  Many more topics here too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Completely by accident/by chance.
> 
> Was searching something on the web and this forum popped-up and POOF, there I was!
> 
> Signed-up and haven't left since!



*
That's exactly the way I found this wonderful place, Aunt Marg. I haven't missed many days since I joined this forum.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *That's exactly the way I found this wonderful place, Aunt Marg. I haven't missed many days since I joined this forum.*


That goes for me, too, Sas!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't even remember, it seems like I just wandered in off the street and never left.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 8, 2020)

I was exploring the possibility of starting an online travel service for seniors.  Decided to lurk a bit to see what average traffic was like on various senior's forums which was good research and showed me that I'd likely never attract enough monthly visitors to meet expenses.  So, so thankful not to have poured funds into a travel project that would've launched just before Covid.   But I fell for you guys while lurking here.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 8, 2020)

This forum was recommended to me by a member.  We were both users of a lonely peoples forum.  I was told that the tone here was usually a bit more cheerful.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 8, 2020)

Got bored with the  other ladies forum I was  on.


----------



## RiverM55 (Nov 8, 2020)

Google


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 9, 2020)

By accident....


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

DuckDuckGo


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)

zzzzz


----------



## Wren (Nov 9, 2020)

I honestly don’t remember, got a feeling Senior Forums was recommended to me when my usual site had to close, I’m very glad I found it though !


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Welcome Hangaround
> View attachment 132569


Thank you. I hope to make some online friends. It can be hard to find people to chat with.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 9, 2020)

I did a google search.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> zzzzz


in your sleep??? omg!


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 9, 2020)

I reckon I just came in out of the rain....yes it does rain in South Australia....and I enjoyed myself so much I stayed


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 9, 2020)

It was one of the conditions of my parole.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I reckon I just came in out of the rain....yes it does rain in South Australia....and I enjoyed myself so much I stayed


I dedicate this song to you, Peram!


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2020)

Good old Google search.


----------

